# Bicycle Heaven Museum Bike Show Swap Meet Pittsburgh P.a. June 11 & 12



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 2, 2016)

*Bicycle Heaven Bike Show Swap Meet this June 11 & 12 -2016.,Sat & Sunday,,,,,,Free Vendor Spots,,thats right FREE. This is a Annual Bicycle Swap Meet and this year everyone is a invite to set up with Cushman, Whizzer & Mini Bikes.Vendor set up as early as 7:am and event goes till at least 7 pm and you can stay over night for the Sunday event.The event is at the Bicycle Heaven Museum and parking lots.The Museum will be open and is free as well .The event is right off of the bike trail and close to the Rivers Casino and a easy bike ride along the Three Rivers to down town Pittsburgh you can see many cool things along the trail.A great event for the family and we will have Music food and we will have a easy bicycle ride event on Sat and on Sunday that you can join on to.The Museum is more than just bikes we have a Beatles and Elvis collection and a large G scale Train set up,We have a  sports  and Music memorabilia and bobble head collection and some Art work .The Museum is my collection of over 3500 bicycles with no goverment funding and is a place to have fun.,,,I hope to see you please pass the word and for more info look up  bicycleheaven.org,     BMX-- BALLOON TIRE BIKES ,,RAT RODS AND RACE BIKES ,, WOODEN WHEEL BIKES  AND NEW BIKES,,ANYTHING BICYCLES ,,YOUR INVITED   412 734 4034 or 412 716 3956 ,*


----------

